# Detailing



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Was looking at thread in stickies for cleaning and detailing car......would it be worth buying a da polisher and pads n polish or getting someone to do the car twice a year a better option

Matt


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

The polisher will cost a lot less than paying someone twice a year... it depends on what your own time is worth.

I wouldn't polish too often, keep in mind what you're really doing is removing a bit of clear coat each time. Having it waxed on a regular basis is probably a better way of preserving the paint long term.


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

crono35 said:


> The polisher will cost a lot less than paying someone twice a year... it depends on what your own time is worth.
> 
> I wouldn't polish too often, keep in mind what you're really doing is removing a bit of clear coat each time. Having it waxed on a regular basis is probably a better way of preserving the paint long term.


That's what I thought..... Really just to do it twice a year as I live by the sea and just wax the rest of the time, thanks for your input

Matt


----------



## Ronnie_ocd (Nov 29, 2014)

A DA is a great wee tool as you can use it to apply sealants and glazes as well so you will find you will use it more than you think


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

Ronnie_ocd said:


> A DA is a great wee tool as you can use it to apply sealants and glazes as well so you will find you will use it more than you think


Is the "ocd" a guide to how much you use one lol


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

bbbenzal said:


> Ronnie_ocd said:
> 
> 
> > A DA is a great wee tool as you can use it to apply sealants and glazes as well so you will find you will use it more than you think
> ...


Thank you seriously thinking about one now

[smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## Ronnie_ocd (Nov 29, 2014)

Pretty much have One in my hand about 80 hours a week lol.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Worth getting a da or a rotary if you have the spare time to practice. With a da you can't do much damage. Take a look at junkmans videos on YouTube. If not use a good glaze and Sealant that will mask swirls and small scratches etc


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Using even a DA with the wrong pad/polish combo and lack of experience will be far more expensive than two trips to a detailer.

In theory, it should be one trip to the detailers (if you having someone else do it) then have the time, patience and attitude towards keeping your paintwork in the same condition it left the detailers in (bearing in mind they've done a good job haha).


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have a da mate and to be honest never use it, I get bored going around the car time and time again washing, polishing, glazing waxing etc. I just use a detailer to do it, granted I do find them expensive at £300-400 for an enhancement and a days work but at least its done right.


----------

